# Knitted Christmas gifts



## emthomesteader (Oct 15, 2012)

Does anyone else make their own Christmas gifts. I also have noted that people aren't excited by homemade gifts. Am I weird because I love things that are handmade?


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

This is my first year knitting, so I haven't yet given any knitted Christmas gifts. I do, however, have many planned!! 

We usually give homemade gifts whenever possible. Some have been well received, but some have received the polite smile shove it out of sight kind of reaction. From time to time this bugs me, but not as much as having a family member say "if you are looking for gift ideas, these (video game type things) are only $20 even when they're not on sale",

This was actually said to me a few weeks ago at my 2yo neice's birthday. I would never buy my own 2yo a $20 video game thing, no matter how 'educational', let alone someone else's! That child is slated to either get a handknit pony or a handsewn rag doll for Christmas from me.

I love to get things that are homemade; to me that says more thought went into the gift than wandering the mall picking up whatever had the most eye-catching display.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Last year I knit a sweater for my SIL for Christmas. This year my brother has been telling me all about how much she loves it and wears it everywhere, and how he is going to get her measurements for arm length (she is really tall), etc. I think he's hinting, lol.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

There are definitely some people on my list who get handmade/homemade gifts. I'm fortunate that the majority of adults, and some of the younger generation, really appreciate handmade.

Since my friends and family found out that I spin, those that knit or crochet have requested handspun yarn. Others will get home canned or otherwise homemade gifts.


So, emthomesteader, the folks at Homesteading Today definitely don't think you're weird (or at least no weirder than we are :teehee: )


----------



## DroppedAtBirth (Sep 23, 2010)

I like to try to think of stuff to give the nieces/nephews homemade. Time's an issue as both sides of family have large families so unfortunately it's a hit and miss thing here. 

That being said, the best loved presents have all seemed to be the homemade ones.

It is not strange to gift homemade. Those are my favorite kind to get too and have been since I was a little kid


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Most all of my gifts are homemade. I make a lot of different things, jewelry, crocheted items of all kinds and sewing crafts. I can knit but I crochet faster so I do that in volume..... I think homemade gifts are the very best you can give or receive.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Welcome to the forums! 

I love to get and receive handmade items - but I reserve my energies and handmade items for those people that understand the time andeffort I put into them. 

I have one daughter-in-law that "gets it" and therefore, she GETS stuff and my daughter does as well. I have one sister out of 4 siblings that "gets it". The others? Not so much.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I love giving and receiving handmade gifts too!! And I have a strict policy regarding giving knitted gifts. If I give you something and you act like it's stupid or act like you don't appreciate it, that will be the last knitted gift I give you. :grin: Life is too short to knit for ingrates!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm lucky in that everyone in my family seems to appreciate the things I make for them. Best picture my youngest brother ever texted me was of my middle brother in shorts, t-shirt, and the ear-flap hat I knit him for his birthday. The caption was "I think he likes that hat."

I also now am starting to get special requests. I asked the oldest of my three brothers what he wanted for Christmas, and he said, "You remember that ear flap hat you gave me all those years ago... It's just about worn out. I don't think it will last another winter. Would you happen to have the same yarn to make another?"
:sing:
So now I have two sweaters, a hat, several pairs of socks, and yet more things to knit for Christmas! At least I finished the first pair of socks already! (And the pattern books for the sweaters get here tomorrow!) :dance:


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm always broke, but rich in wool ! so everyone get's a "little wooly something" for Christmas...


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Two Tracks said:


> I'm always broke, but rich in wool ! so everyone get's a "little wooly something" for Christmas...


HA! That's my new motto! :hysterical:


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I love handmade gifts, so does DH and DS.

However, the family on both sides does not. All they do is complain... so I am not going to bother any more.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

bergere said:


> I love handmade gifts, so does DH and DS.
> 
> However, the family on both sides does not. All they do is complain... so I am not going to bother any more.


DH and I have done that, as much as we can get away with, in the last several years. On his side, we have bowed out of the gift exchange. Now if we could only get away with that on my side. . . .


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Too bad they don't all want bunnies. That would be the easiest gifts to come up with. Livestock isn't really a good gift, though, unless it is specifically requested. Hmm, kinda like knitted things, perhaps.

A lot of folks will be buying knitted things at the farmer's market for gifts so folks must appreciate hand made things even if they don't make them themselves.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I bank on that very thing HotzCatz. 

As far as family, my kids all know they will receive at least one handmade gift from me. They also know and see the time and effort that gets put into handmade. That makes a difference I think. Those that are ungrateful just don't get it. My mother nearly always gets a special handmade item, so does her DH. He's a fun guy, because until me, I don't think anyone had ever made the man anything homemade! My nieces and little nephew of my DH will all get amigurumi toys, as is traditional. And I'm in charge of the adult women's gifts, and have traditionally made small baskets of homemade items for everyone. They've always been well received. Though to be honest, I usually have an idea what will be in them well before now... LOL That might present a slight problem this year.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

With me, dh and three of my four kiddos love to get my hand knit things, they always ask about what I'm working on. But youngest ds is the oddball. He actually asked for one of those brimmed knit skater hats last year, so I made him one, then he says no Mom, I want this one, and shows me the exact same hat, for 40.00 on the DC web site.
Seriously?gre:
Needless to say, I told him he could either wear the one I made him, or buy the other for himself.
BTW, he did end up buying the one, but has told me since that while it fell apart after two washings, the one I made has held up and still looks new. :nana:
Maybe he'll convert????


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

With my family- I'm happy they remember I'm part of them - let alone give a gift. Homemade, especially makes me feel remembered. I live away from all the rest of them. If we exchange gifts at all, it's always something simple. Handmade is always good for my mom and sisters. DH's family would love it too- there's just too many of them.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

We've been doing homemade Christmas for most of my friends and family for the last few years, and everyone has seemed to like them. Last year was hats for all, this year will be a bit more eclectic. I am doing some fingerless gloves for my mom, socks for my sister and her DH, a minion hat for my dad, socks for my best fiber buddy. I've knitted presents for all new incoming babies in the last year or two and they were mostly well received, though there was one who didn't acknowledge getting the socks I knit for her baby, much less say thank you. Guess hand-knit baby socks aren't very posh.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Years ago I worked on a horse boarding/training farm and my boss lady had a Christmas party for the boarders, well she had it as (I can't remember the name of it but...) ...it was where everyone brought in a gift, then we sat in a circle and placed the gifts in the middle, everyone got a turn to pick a gift out then we had a session of trading the gifts, it was supposed to be a funny gift (I guess) well...I *MADE* a cute little felt horse (It was adorable actually) the lady that originally chose it was pretty disrespectful of the felted horse and I wanted to "rescue" my little horse, but it wasn't my turn then finally a "nicer" lady traded for it. I was a bit unnerved at the first lady's behavior, even if it was all supposed to be in fun...

I think we get attached to things we make, especially if they turn out well and feel everyone else should be as adoring to our creation's. Funny thing is I had liked that first lady well enough before that day, then afterwards I was a bit miffed towards her. (Yes, I'm a sensitive felter ~ hee hee)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to The Fold emthomesteader!

Yup hand made is generally how I roll too! I have a family that appreciates things that are made with love and intent.


----------

